# Do you still have your first guitar?



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 13, 2011)

Just curious..Some people seem to have a sentimental attachment to their first axe. I have a sparkly purple Yamaha strat. haha. 

I pick it up once in a while and shred some stuff out on it. Takes me back to the days when I first started. I remember one time, I started crying because I somehow turned the distortion off, and I couldn't figure out how to turn it back on.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 13, 2011)

My first guitars were a Squier Strat and some cheap Yamaha acoustic. No idea what happened to the Strat, and I loaned to the Yamaha to a friend of a friend and never saw it again. I still have my first REAL guitar, though: 1992 Gibson Les Paul Studio. I don't really play it that much any more, but I can't really see myself ever selling it.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 13, 2011)

My Yamaha Strat knockoff is my first guitar, and it's between my drawer and keyboard as we speak. I ain't getting rid of it ever. Two reasons: 1) I'm so attached to it; 2) Who'd buy it


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 13, 2011)

Even though it's all broken in pieces I still have mine.


----------



## Spence (Apr 13, 2011)

My first guitar Is a squire strat and i still have it

i have changed almost every part on it, new bridge, tuners put a seymour duncan full shred in it

and i have purchased a bareknuckle coldsweat to go in the bridge, i just need to wait on my superswitch coming through the post


----------



## Psychobuddy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yupp...not cause I'm attached to it just cause It's pretty shitty and I haven't had the motivation to sell it.


----------



## Nazca (Apr 13, 2011)

Still have my Squier Strat. It's currently at my parents house, in my old room.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Even though it's all broken in pieces I still have mine.




heheee. I've got my second guitar, the Epiphone SG...Or rather, I have the body of it. When I tell people I have a body out in the garage, they suddenly get like . 





Spence said:


> My first guitar Is a squire strat and i still have it
> 
> i have changed almost every part on it, new bridge, tuners put a seymour duncan full shred in it
> 
> and i have purchased a bareknuckle coldsweat to go in the bridge, i just need to wait on my superswitch coming through the post




Firstly, 

Secondly, 

Thirdly, 

Lastly, why ??


----------



## Lon (Apr 13, 2011)

im a notorious gear whore but yeah i still got my first bass


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, still have my first guitar though I've ripped out so much parts it's not even funny anymore. It was a crappy B.C Rich Warlock from the bronze series.

But still, first guitar is just something you don't sell IMO.


----------



## Vidge (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont have either my first acoustic or my first electric. Honestly, I cant remember what happened to my epiphone acoustic, it wasnt all that great anyway.

And I traded in the jackson dinky to help me buy something better.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Apr 13, 2011)

Just like half of the people ever, I still have my Squier strat


----------



## Nimgoble (Apr 13, 2011)

I still have mine! It's a Blade1 guitar. This one, in red:


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 13, 2011)

Squier Strat, just like a lot of people. I'm planning on keeping it until I die. It's currently where I practice my guitar repair skills . It's partially (and badly) scalloped, has no strings, and I'm pretty sure the truss rod is just rattling around inside.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 13, 2011)

my first guitar that i bought is sitting in a guitar shop in the used section... i honestly can't go to that store anymore, because every time I walk in it's still there and it just pops out with it's bright red color (the place isn't very busy and the guitar doesn't really fit with their main clientele), it's a bit eerie actually. ltd-h201


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, my RG7321. A pretty cool "first guitar" 
It's still my main guitar


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep! A very low-end Epiphone black SG copy, now rendered unplayable. Good times with that thing


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 13, 2011)

Acoustic: Yes. Still have it.. Its a Greg Bennett  But it only has 5 tuning keys. and the strings havent been changed in 7 years. 

Electric: Still got that one too! Its a dean avalanche. BUT I took it apart, repainted it (the paint kind of sucked), so I Rerepainted it, put a new pickguard on it, the next day, the paint flaked off  so I sanded the finish off.. and it sits under my bed at the moment. I even have the shitty 10 watt amp it came with.


----------



## Curt (Apr 13, 2011)

first guitar that had ever been given to me was an old Peavey T-60. wish I still had that thing.

But the first guitar I got when I became serious about guitar was a squier HH strat that I ended up putting EMG's in. it actually played nice for a squier. I would still have it were it not for a house fire taking it from me...


----------



## kamello (Apr 13, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Yeah, my RG7321. A pretty cool "first guitar"
> It's still my main guitar


 

 almost the same here, i learnt how to play in an Epiphone EM-2 from the 90's
of a friend, it sounded terrible but it was soooooo comfortable
everytome i go to his house i play a bit on it

and the first guitar which i bought is my current main, Dean Vendetta 4.0 
and i fucking love it <3 , now i just want to switch pups


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 13, 2011)

I have my first bass, it was my fathers and I still like it, light, easy to play even with its high action. I learned to play Rush on that bastard, it made me near invincable. I plan to fix it up, it has a few issues. MIJ around 1975. 

I have my first acoustic, it blows . booo. I gave my first electric to a friend who may or may not have learned, along with the amp. One of those squier starter packs I had bought used.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 13, 2011)

Hell yeah!! Its a sunburst strat knockoff. It blows, but I'll NEVER get rid of it.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 13, 2011)

Yup. An Aria Pro II Knight Warrior.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 13, 2011)

Still playing my Ibanez RG320 from '02


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 13, 2011)

I still have my first acoustic _and_ my first electric. The former is a cheapo off brand called Antares, and the latter is an MIM Fender fat Strat. If I ever get rid of them, it will mean someone got me addicted to heroin against my will.


----------



## numberonejrio (Apr 13, 2011)

My first axe was a first act me 501. Bought that shit from toys r us for $180 back in December of 05, oh those were the days.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 13, 2011)

My first small scale nylon acoustic, I gave it to my cousin. I still play it whenever I go to his house. His son plays it now. 

My first electric, a no name Ibanez Radius copy I bought in Philippines, I still have. Even if it's now completely unplayable, it's still sitting in my closet. I might get a custom built RG based on this guitar (with much better parts of course). Alder body, Indigo blue finish, Wizard 2 maple neck and board, Original Edge, 80s style 3 pickup switches, EMG HSH pickups =


----------



## Sofos (Apr 13, 2011)

my first guitar is and was an LTD Alexi 200 in white. Still have her too.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 13, 2011)

My first guitar was a Peavey Predator, but I don't have it anymore, I gave it to a friend who wanted to learn to play guitar years ago. I don't have my first 7 string anymore, either, it was a Schecter Revenger-7 that I absolutely beat to hell. I ended up giving that one to my cousin a year or two ago, cuz he's getting really good at guitar, and was really curious about 7 strings.


----------



## gebgebgeb (Apr 13, 2011)

i still have my first guitar. it's an ibanez rg2 i got from guitar center back in 08. it's still one of my best playing guitars.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nope i gave it someone since i never played it. The first person i gave it to acted like a complete dumbass and said he "stole" it from me to make himself sound cool so i actually went to his house and "stole" it back and gave it to another friend who isnt a dumbass and will actually make good use of it.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope. I had a piece of shit Silvertone as my first guitar, which i ended up selling. Then i got an Ibanez Iceman which i gave to a friend as a birthday present because we're *gay* together (aka I just felt like being nice. lol) and then i got an Ibanez RG321 because i'm poor as shit. Still don't have a 7 string, and i probably wont for the next few years due to the poor, broke ass, no money, fuck i might resort to drugs or prostitution, insufficient funds problem.



5656130 said:


> He said he "stole" it from me to make himself sound cool so i actually went to his house and "stole" it back and gave it to another friend who isnt a dumbass and will actually make good use of it.



That is a bad ass story dude. For real. Way to put a punk in his place, and help out a true bro in the process. Haha.


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2011)

Still got my Squier Affinity series.


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Apr 14, 2011)

I have whats left of my good ole Johnson (By Axl) strat knock off. The only original part that's left is the body wood, which is sunburst alder, not bad. Besides that I upgraded to a fully scalloped fender neck, OFR trem, JB bridge pickup, custom wound middle single coil, dimarzio area 67 neck, new black pickguard, black knobs, alpha pots, orange drop caps... I think thats it. 

But yea! I didn't play it for a few years, but now that its all fixed up, its an awesome axe!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 14, 2011)

My first was a metallic silver Dean Baby ML.






Still have it. Needs new strings but it's actually a really, really good guitar. Simple, basic but well-made and sounds frigging great, surprisingly. The bridge pickup is seriously pissed-off, and the neck pickup is loud enough to crack Mars in half. Dean really deliver on stock pickups, and it has a lovely neck as well. Currently tuned to drop C and sounds enormous. My sole complaint is that the jack plug is in a really uncomfortable location, as I tend to play it classical-style with it on my left knee.

Can be heard here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX4wvLPuf2I

[/crafty channel spam]


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2011)

My very first guitar went a long time ago as i sold it for a god awful sharkfin copy. However the first guitar i ever bought new i still own!  Its an RGR321 i purchased about 5 years ago, i still pick her up all the time and she is awesome to play for a low level Ibanez. I thought about kitting her out a few times. But we shall see


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2011)

I still have all my guitars, I was going to sell my firs electric (ARC300) but my cousin wanted to learn guitar so I lent it to her indefinitely. It sounds WICKED though, it sounds better than my loomis, which is fucking weird. I suspect it's the awesome mahogany body/maple top wood combo.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 14, 2011)

Still have my 90s Jackson Fusion, no way on earth I'm ever parting with it.


----------



## theo (Apr 14, 2011)

My father made my first guitar when he was 20 (back in 1970) its a copy of a les Paul 58, set neck, the ENTIRE guitar is Brazilian rosewood. Not sure if its an ebony fretboard or just dark rosewood. I'll have to ask him. He even made the brass bridge himself. Fitted with an original paf and a super distortion. One hell of a guitar... weighs about as much as three


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 14, 2011)

Hell yes, still got my Tokai Strat. It's badass and completely different from my other guitars.


----------



## Trauty_MR (Apr 14, 2011)

Still got my 1st baby.
Yamah pacifica, 
needs a bit of work now, the pickups are a bit fooked, but i will never get rif of it ever!


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2011)

Trauty_MR said:


> Still got my 1st baby.
> Yamah pacifica,
> needs a bit of work now, the pickups are a bit fooked, but i will never get rif of it ever!



Thats because you never ever get rid of ANY of your guitars. You should see his bedroom , he just has them lying all over the place


----------



## Trauty_MR (Apr 14, 2011)

Plug said:


> Thats because you never ever get rid of ANY of your guitars. You should see his bedroom , he just has them lying all over the place


 
Ja thats becuase i love my guitars and dont treat them like common whores at a meat market getting past around from person to person



on another notes if there are any hot single ladies out there that would like to see my bedroom - send me a pm  hehe


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a Fender Squire acoustic that I let my buddy have for about 3 years. He never played it, so I took it back and sent it to Arkansas for my niece. She tried playing for about a month, and now it sits in her room. 

My first electric was a GRX20, and she is currently disassembled in the process of a refinish!


----------



## Hallic (Apr 14, 2011)

I still got my first acoustic guitar and electric. But then again, i currently own 2 acoutics and 2 electrics. I wouldn´t sell my first e/guitar anyway cause it´s a RKS wave)see pic, got a black one)





Most people don't like these guitars cause it doesn't has a wooden body.. But it plays great, feel good. This guitar got to much sentiment for me to sell

I probaly will sell my other electric, a schecter hellraiser 7s, to make way to get a 7S multiscale once they put a pendalum on rondo's with 27-25,5" fan and slanted pickups(basicly the Pendalum 8S in 7S edition)


----------



## Djent (Apr 14, 2011)

Still got my starter pack GRG.


----------



## Saber_777 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, my first was a Flinthill acoustic. I kept it becuase I love it more than the sound of my Fender acoustic. Other than that I am a guitar hoarder, my first electrics were 1960s vintages. haha. Cant get rid of those.


----------



## diatron5 (Apr 14, 2011)

black squire bullet with only one pick up and one knob. covered in misfits stickers. fuck yeah. It's under my bed. I never touch it but I can't bear to lose it.

My first "real" guitar is a thinline tele which I also am attached to. I still play that all the time.


----------



## jr1092 (Apr 14, 2011)

First guitar was a Squier Strat in what was called the Strat Pack back in 2000. I sold both the amp and guitar back in 2004 to fund a better amp and my "real" first guitar, a Fender Telecaster. It was a good guitar for what I paid for it, but don't regret selling it at all.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't have it, sold it pretty fast to upgrade to a decent guitar, in fact. Was an entry level RG back in the early nineties and I traded it and some cash for a japanese Fender strat.


----------



## gfactor (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, A black squire strat! 

But a few years ago, when I realized I had no real use for it, I took it apart and rebuilt it with a new neck new electronics and new hard ware. Now it's one of my favorite guitars! Not only does it sound and play kickassly, but there's a deep personal connection since I've had it for so long and put so much work into it.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 14, 2011)

Still have my Peavey Raptor. I'll dig it out of the closet and post what a mess it is now when I'm more motivated.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 14, 2011)

yup. stays locked up in a case.


----------



## ryan9896 (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i did.....it was a 1972 fender strat, cream white, made in usa. didn't realize what i had at the time, now it would probably be worth a decent amount. i think i ended up putting stickers all over it, beat the hell out of it, and then i traded it towards a washburn nuno bettencourt. that salesman was probably jumping for joy!! i was young at the time and just wanted to get rid of the old guitar and get a newer one. that strat was given to me by a close friend of my family. oh well, live and learn....


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope. Squire P-bass. I kind of wish I did, although it was covered in stickers, most of the headstock was colored black, and I made it a fretless.

Damn, I should find it. It probably booms now.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 14, 2011)

my brother has my first guitar... But since he don't play it I plan a little liberation manuveur. That's an acoustic by the way, my first electric, that I PLAYED, I still have, an Aria semi acoustic


----------



## onefingersweep (Apr 14, 2011)

No I unleashed the router on it. As practice


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I do.

JCX Stargazer signed by Jeff Cook lol.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep. The first guitar I learned on was my dad's old no-name Strato-rip-off, absolutely HORRIBLE guitar, seriously, worse than a Roter. It's still in the basement.

_MY _first guitar? I still absolutely own and will never sell it on principle. I've only swapped pickups and added Schaller strap-locks.


----------



## Ginsu (Apr 14, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Yeah, my RG7321. A pretty cool "first guitar"
> It's still my main guitar



You started on a 7 too? XD My first guitar is/was an Epiphone SG Special but I never played it, it sat in my closet for two years until I got a 7 string (an RG7321, actually). Now I play both, but the Epi is in this weird tuning CGDFAE.


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, got rid of my first acoustic, a black no name 3/4 scale guitar, the neck warped so I got rid of it.

Don't have my first electric, an Ibanez RG120, never played it much after getting other guitars so I sold it soon after.


----------



## asher (Apr 14, 2011)

Sold my Viper-200 FM to fund Jackson DK2M, which I got screwed on a trade here with now - I guess I'm done with that exchange line  Viper was honestly pretty good looking, hard to judge the playability since I was a complete noob but it neck dove a ton. Probably not great.

I don't get that attached to physical stuff. There's a lot of stuff I like quite a bit, but you can virtually always replace it....


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Ginsu said:


> You started on a 7 too? XD My first guitar is/was an Epiphone SG Special but I never played it, it sat in my closet for two years until I got a 7 string (an RG7321, actually). Now I play both, but the Epi is in this weird tuning CGDFAE.


Jep! thanks to Korn, Limp Bizkit and Fear Factory


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 14, 2011)

I got a squire strat when i was like 11 years old or something. I tortured that guitar, had no idea what I was doing. I remember turning the tuning pegs so that they all were going the same way, without paying any attention to the tuning of the guitar. I didn't really get into guitar til i was 14 or 15..but that guitar lasted me til i graduated highschool so it wasn't too terrible all in all. 

It definitely has some sentimental value to it, but at the same time selling it would be way more trouble than its worth. It'll be a great starter for a future kid or something though.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 14, 2011)

actually.. just sold mine last week to get an S7321 with M7 and liquid fire. Great guitar but grew out of the les paul styles years ago so I never played it. This way at least I'll have something very playable and can gig / record it. 

I still have what I consider to be my first "real" guitar, a JS 1000 with lace sensors and full scalop. The attachment I have to that one is fairly unreal so can't really see myself letting it go for anything short of amazing.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 14, 2011)

since we're talking about the first "real" ones too..

my first "real" guitar was a prs replica made by dillion guitars. My uncle was sponsored there and him and my parents chipped in and bought it for me as a graduation present. It played great but my room is not guitar friendly and took its toll on the guitar unfortunately. I keep my other instruments in a different room now and its definitely paid off.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Apr 14, 2011)

Still have mine, 
Harmony strat-copy:
Bolt on 
Single Singlecoil pickup
Single Volume knob
Can't hold tuning for it's life
Extremely sharp fret ends


----------



## killa_watt96 (Apr 14, 2011)

My first axe i got in 1996, P.O.S Harmony, lol, you know the type, Black and white Strat knock off, but earlier in 94, being a 14 sponge for low-end sound, i dreamed nightly of a Ibanez 7-string, and between then and now, i owned 100's of guitars, But when i turned 29 yrs. old i got my very first RG7321, got it home, plugged it up, and sounded as if i had owned it for years, played it everyday, till about six months ago, someone stole it, and being this is a hick town, if it wasn't a gun or a pick-up truck, the cops ain't worried about it, i know i'll never find another one at the price i got it for, $150, and as they are not common around here. But i'm glad i owned one, cause it opened my mind alil more and learned new things.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 14, 2011)

killa_watt96 said:


> My first axe i got in 1996, P.O.S Harmony, lol, you know the type, Black and white Strat knock off, but earlier in 94, being a 14 sponge for low-end sound, i dreamed nightly of a Ibanez 7-string, and between then and now, i owned 100's of guitars, But when i turned 29 yrs. old i got my very first RG7321, got it home, plugged it up, and sounded as if i had owned it for years, played it everyday, till about six months ago, someone stole it, and being this is a hick town, if it wasn't a gun or a pick-up truck, the cops ain't worried about it, i know i'll never find another one at the price i got it for, $150, and as they are not common around here. But i'm glad i owned one, cause it opened my mind alil more and learned new things.



Your first post since you joined two years ago, and it's depressing as shit! 
I'm sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 14, 2011)

mine was a battered old acoustic, the back came off so i glue gunned it back on. it eventually got donated to my old primary school for their guitar club.


----------



## Valbert (May 14, 2011)

The first one I played but never actually owned was the one my brother never played, a Telecaster copy - Samick "Greg Bennett Signature" FA-1.
I played on that for a while, but soon a friend sold me his guitar, a Strat copy - Silvertone SS-11. The Tele ended up in a corner, catching dust...

The Silvertone was my main guitar for 3 years. I replaced the bridge pickup with a Seymour Duncan JB jr., the saddles with GraphTech graphite ones. Also, I made it all black by replacing the pickguard, the knobs etc. The sound of the guitar is really nice, very Strat-like - unfortunately it's kinda poorly manufactured, so the fret intonation sucks. It's not being played right now... maybe I'll get a nice Fender neck someday.







As for the Samick - it kinda made me sad to see it sittin' there in the corner, never being played by anyone. So I decided to make it... fretless!  that was really easy to do and cost me only a few bucks for the wood veneers. I play it almost everyday now, fretless guitars are awesome!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 14, 2011)

some 1980s ferndandez revolver my dad gave me... I wont sell it because its not worth anything and he'd get mad, but I hate that thing!! It's hot pink and HSS


----------



## Mayhew (May 14, 2011)

My first guitar is still my main guitar. It's a 1971 Ibanez Les Paul. My Dad's buddy was the original owner. He worked at a music store in '71 and his boss went to a music expo and brought it back and he snatched it up and put Gibson pickups in it. It was from the first batch of 200 hand-built guitars and supposedly it was the first one sold in North America. He sold it to my dad in 1980 for $200 and he later gave it to me. 

Neither of them knew the significance of this guitar back then and my Dad's buddy is kicking himself now for ever selling it. He told my Dad that if I ever sold it to sell it to him which peaked my interest. This guy has 30 guitars so why would he want this one back. I had no idea about lawsuit guitars until I brought it into the shop for a setup and the guitar tech couldn't believe what I had. I did some research on them and eventually the original owner spilled the beans and then told me "well now you my sad story for wanting this guitar back". He was really hoping I didn't know what I had and if it hadn't been for that guitar tech I wouldn't have. Now I'm definitely not selling my first guitar.


----------



## New Age Moron (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I still have my (t)rusty Squier Strat! The electronics are wrecked, and it is afflicted with a decaying set of 12s due to an ill advised experiment a couple of years back. One day I'll fix it up and return it to active duty.


----------



## metalheadblues (May 15, 2011)

Naw i sold mine to a friend..pretty terrible acoustic tbh my first electric is just as horrible but I still have it..Can't wait to get a new guitar in a few weeks


----------



## Diggy (May 15, 2011)

My first guitar was a USA Peavey Horizon..long gone..but the first one I bought myself was an Ibanez Pro Line 1550..still got it after 17 years!


----------



## TheBotquax (May 16, 2011)

My first guitar is a low-end schecter gryphon, but it's still probably the best set-up guitar I've ever played.


----------



## NastyButler (May 16, 2011)

Still have mine. An SX Strat knockoff that I "upgraded" with a locking nut and a Duncan Hot Rails in the bridge. That thing's falling apart on me, but I love it to death.


----------



## MetalJordan (May 16, 2011)

My first guitar was a B.C. Rich Warlock. I sold it to a friend a couple years ago but I plan on keeping my first (and currently my only) seven string forever.


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 16, 2011)

hell yeah i still got my 1st guitar my only in fact (will be getting a RG1570L soon though!  ) started as a simple, blue MIM stratocaster and later put in a Duncan distortion in the bridge and a Dmarzio tone zone in the neck plus some better electronics. i love it to death. not completely idea for shred or death metal but its get the job done perfectly.


----------



## budda (May 16, 2011)

my squier strat is in my room.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 17, 2011)

I do indeed... my '84 Gibson Flying V will never, ever, EVER be sold!


----------



## Dayn (May 17, 2011)

My first guitar was a cheap electric starter kit from Aldi. I gave it away to charity a few weeks ago as I hadn't touched it in years.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (May 17, 2011)

Kramer Baretta






Sold it. Now I sell everything! I keep 'em and sell them after a period. I like to change things up. I do have a couple of "secret brand" guitars that I will not sell, and they're too cool to tell anyone what brand they are so no one else buys one!  They're all mine! I collect them on eBay, too.

I've also fixed up and improved a few of other people's first guitars. Turns out most 1st guitars can be awesome once worked on. Lack of experience tends to mean they're all rusty and uncared for. *sigh*


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 17, 2011)

My first guitar was a black superstrat made by "Star", which featured one noname pickup, 22 frets, chrome hardware and gloss black finish. I sold it to my older brother who uses it as a living room decoration, so I still see it and occasionally play it. It has a smaller body than a normal guitar, but a normal 24.75 scale. Strange little guitar. I've often thought about buying it back in order to customize it! xD

I dont really miss it. What I do miss is my second guitar, a cheap BC Rich Wartribe (the first run of the Kerry King signature Warlock). Despite the cheap materials and hardware it was a surprisingly solid guitar, and actually quite well-built guitar. I spent many hours adjusting and fine tuning it, and I still havent found a guitar which played as nice as that little cheapo did! I sold it because I needed money (and had a 7string I used as my main guitar)! xS


----------



## gearhead (May 18, 2011)

Nope. My first guitar was an Epiphone strat copy with a locking tremolo. I changed the pickups to some Seymour Duncans at some point, but the bridge died after 13 years and I was not able to replace it. It was heavy as hell and I miss it even though I now own better guitars. When I built my custom, I took the Epi's Seymour Duncans, tuners and truss rod cover out and placed them in the custom. That way a small part of my first guitar lives on.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jul 9, 2011)

My first guitar was a Yamaha ERG 121. hunk of shite, but it did the job back in the day. i still have it but it's absoltuly fucked. i plan on atempting to scalop the neck one day and stripping the paint and what not.

I will never ever sell a guitar. i have about 15 of them at the momement and most of them are just cheapys. i only ever sold one guitar and that was a Vintage Wraith. that was also a piece of shit but i still regret selling it. i get to attached to all my guitars no matter how useless they are.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 9, 2011)

red ibanez early 80's blazer w 2 humbuckers. still got it after 20 years. still great.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 9, 2011)

My first acoustic was some Yamaha. I still have it and love it. My first electric was a GIO Ibanez, but I had to get rid of it because the neck started to break. I tried to restring it and the action was so high I could put my thumb under the strings without touching the strings. I loved the thing though.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 9, 2011)

I still got my cheap ibanez starter. it doesn't get played and I have no attachment to it. I do however have an attachment to my first real guitar. Esp Ltd Kh-602, got it after playing for 6 month and just absolutely fell in love with how it plays. I still have it 4.5 years later with no intentions of ever selling it.


----------



## Origin (Jul 9, 2011)

First guit was a Schecter Omen 7 I got off ebay for about 180 bucks, ended up selling it for 100 once I discovered Ibanez.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jul 9, 2011)

My very first guitar was a very cheap classical. It's long gone.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 10, 2011)

My first was a cheap black telecaster with a humbucker at the bridge. Sounded quite good actually. After that I bought a vintage white Squier strat, which I didn't like at all after a while. Sold both of them in 2000 to fund my first 7, an RG7420. I still have that one, adore it and view it as my first 'real' guitar.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 10, 2011)

I still have mine. It's a '93 Fender MIM Strat, all white with a maple board. I still play it from time to time as well. Its not a bad playing ax.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 10, 2011)

First guitar is a nylon acoustic from a company named Maestro.

I'm playing on it right now. <3


----------



## Interloper (Jul 10, 2011)

I had my old squire in a duffel bag for a long but I have no idea where it ended up.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 10, 2011)

I've sold my first guitar, but I still have my first bass although I've made it fretless by now, an Epiphone Thunderbird.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 10, 2011)

I still have my first electric, a Washburn MG, but all of my first three acoustics were given to other people so that they could learn to play, as my first acoustic was given to me.


----------



## Seventary (Jul 11, 2011)

My first guitar was a Jarock.  Still got it. My mom bought it for me in the late 80's.  Total Strat rip-off.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish. What actual first guitar was a pawn shop special that was destroyed when it was actually dropped off my front porch during moving by accident. The neck snapped, a horn broke and I lost my temper. It was a piece of shit but it was my first piece and I miss it. =\.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jul 11, 2011)

First guitar was an Ibanez RG something or other from 2000. Still have it, not currently in working order, but I'm thinking of modding the hell out of it and getting back to working condition.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 11, 2011)

yes...but its not in working order (needs a nut)

i stopped playing once i bought my first real guitar...


----------



## hereticemir (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah I still have my first guitar it an Ibanez G10 series. Still in working order still plays


----------



## Alimination (Jul 11, 2011)

Hehe (brace yourself for horrible cheesiness)

When I was a freshmen in highschool I got first guitar which was some random unknown brand from walmart I think... anyways I was in my first band called "Angels of Satan" (We did white stripes covers, hoping we'd end up like slayer or cradel of filth) LOL

So what I did to be cool was, I took some of those white out tapes, and wrote angels of satan all over that guitar. Then to be like Mick Thompson from Slipknot (the HATE inlays) I took these alphabet stickers and hate all over my fretboard.

...ahhhaha good times... I wonder what happened to that guitar.. hmm..


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 11, 2011)

Black Ibanez RG sixer FR


----------



## Dvaienat (Jul 11, 2011)

I do... a Squier Tele. It is also going to be my only guitar when I sell my Ibanez and Dean to fund a quality amp.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I do, it's a 30eur trashy classical guitar with tons of tacky stickers on it 

Unfortunately sold my first electric guitar, a sunburst Squier Strat, like 99% of us...


----------



## samu (Jul 12, 2011)

60th anniversary edition Fender Strat, a Mexican one. I still play it a lot since I am so attached to it!


----------



## thedonal (Jul 12, 2011)

First guitar I got was actually my Brother's- I commandeered it very soon after he got it!

Was a Marlin Slammer. Cheap Korean strat-copy. Plywood body. 'Sticky' varnished fretboard. You know the score. (the classic Argos-Guitar for the Brits on the forum- don't know what the international equivalents are!). it's still sitting in the flat-missing strings and unplayed for years! 

I then got a Marlin Masterclass. Another cheap (though better) guitar- active picukps. Still not great.

Marlin guitars could be summed up in 1 word- nasty. But fair enough for a total beginner!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 15, 2011)

My first REAL guitar was messed up so I had to send it in and just got a refund. It was and Ibanez rg420 EG, great guitar. Ended up using that money to get a RG7321 and I still have it.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 15, 2011)

My first guitar was an Ibanez GRG170DX... i actually resented it for a long while because it never had the swooch across the logo on the headstock, just says Gio, i still use it as my main 6-string but its due for an upgrade now that i mainly use my cow-7.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 23, 2011)

i still have mine...a cort effector out of the sears catalog! anyone remember that? built in sound effects lol...

it was the best explorer copy you could get for $169. i got the black one, also came in white. dont have a pic in my laptop but heres a google pic...


----------



## fatfzcody (Sep 23, 2011)

i gave my first guitar to one of my good friends so he could learn to play. gotta spread the love  
it was only an ibanez gsa60, so i'm not a complete saint. lol


----------



## broj15 (Sep 23, 2011)

still have my 1998 mim fender start. love every thing about it except the tuners (fender stock tuners from that era are shitty) I'll never sell it. I still play it when i wanna do something more "indie"


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 23, 2011)

Still have mine, a Blue Yamaha Pacifica (strat-copy). Don't know if there's any sentimental attachment to it, but I'm not going to get much to sell it, may as well keep it.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 23, 2011)

I had an Epiphone SG Special.... I smashed it to pieces and sold it for $20 because the pickups did NOT work, all electronics were shot, all hardware was POS, frets would cut my hand... so yeah I smashed it


----------



## Valennic (Sep 23, 2011)

First act walmart guitar , still got it too.

Here shortly going to turn it into a candy apple red 7 string


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 23, 2011)

GFx by Groove Factory (on the right). DUnno the specs, can't find them anywhere lol. Plan to sand it and repaint it, maybe do some wood carving aswell. If it turns good, I'll change the hardware and neck.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

No...

EDIT: Wait... I DO still have my first acoustic!


----------



## lemeker (Sep 23, 2011)

I still have both my first guitar and the first guitar I bought. My first guitar is a black Ibanez rs440. I got that in 1991 when I was 14. 

Still plays great, I play it every few days or so. I got it set up with 10's in D......I did put new pups, 3 way, and volume pot in it a few years back, but otherwise its all stock......it could use a fret job.

The first guitar I bought was a (98 I believe) Jackson ps4 (also black). I actually just put a new 5 way switch in it Wednesday, because the bridge contact went bad on the original stock switch....it gets played all the time.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 23, 2011)

Surprisingly, seeing as I go through gear like a madman. 

It was a cheap-o box set Strat copy. 'Synsonics', I believe. Kept it for a while, but it never got used. So I sanded it down, painted it pastel purple, and gave it to my younger brother.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 23, 2011)

epiphone sg special is still sitting in the corner, never plan on selling that thing


----------



## F0rte (Sep 23, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Just curious..Some people seem to have a sentimental attachment to their first axe. I have a sparkly purple Yamaha strat. haha.
> 
> I pick it up once in a while and shred some stuff out on it. Takes me back to the days when I first started. I remember one time, I started crying because I somehow turned the distortion off, and I couldn't figure out how to turn it back on.



I do!
My first guitar ever (Electric wise) was a hohner 6 string. It was a used custom I bought from Music Go Round.
It was okay quality, I never play it now though


----------



## toddh40341 (Sep 23, 2011)

First played: Hondo flying V. Learned a Fastway song. I was the awesomest, for about a day and a half. 

First had long-term possession of: Washburn A20V. Like my first girlfriend, looked great, but wouldn't put out and was annoying to listen to. THE stupidest neck shape of all time. Like trying to play a fencepost.

First bought: 91 MIM strat. Probably the first truckload out of Ensenada. Still have it. Skinny, skinny neck, no skunk stripe. Joy to play. Had it 15 years, broke 34 high e strings before noticed it only had 21 frets. Grrk!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 23, 2011)

Sadly, I sold it not too long ago.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 23, 2011)

yup it is in parts it is a Kramer xlII and i bought it used so I didn't buy it when kramer was popular cause I'm only 16, but it has been repainted it was red now it is neon green and has no neck or pick guard cause both sucked. I plan on making it a death metal machine not sure on the pickups, was thinking dimarzio


----------



## JPMike (Sep 24, 2011)

Plain and Simple, No or more like I don't know, lol.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 25, 2011)

as i mentioned before i still have my first guitar...sadly i sold my first 7 because i couldnt get used to it at first & gave up. on the bright side some girl in (az i think) bought it for her man who wanted one for a long time, so i know it has a good home. when i see this pic, i kick myself for ever selling it on egay.

Sevenstring.org - M3CHK1LLA's Album: M3CHK1LLA - geetars i used to have - Picture


----------



## rikwebb (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, a white Encore Strat that was £15 from a car boot sale 11 years ago. It's in pieces at the moment though, was planning on repainting it and changing the hardware last year but only got as far as taking it apart.


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep, still have mine...a mid-90'a Peavey Raptor 1. It is a far cry from the red Strat copy it once was, but I still play the shit out of that thing every day.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Sep 26, 2011)

My first ever electric guitar was a Hohner ST Scorpion with EMG select pick ups, a lot like the one on the photo, but black !!!.


----------



## The Beard (Sep 26, 2011)

I still have my blue and white Yamaha Pacifica! It only has 5 strings on it right now though


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2011)

seems like most ppl started with a cheapo...

...im seeing some brands or models mentioned that i have never heard of before.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 12, 2011)

I destroyed my mid-eighties black chepo Memphis (strat-style) back in 88 by practicing the Steve Vai around the back throw.
I was actually starting to really get the hang of it, until the strap slipped off (dumb-ass rookie doing around the back throw with no straplocks).
Thats the LAST time I ever done that.


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 12, 2011)

As of right now, its in the marketplace...


----------



## Bevo (Oct 12, 2011)

I gave it to my son who said he plays it all the time, a Fender Strat with Hot Rails. Last year I was at his place and it had a broken string, was there a few weeks ago, still has the same broken string.

I should get it back from him but don't want to make him lose his practice time LOL!!


----------



## s4tch (Oct 12, 2011)

I had an Ibanez EX370 since 1993. I sold it some month ago, so I had it for like 18 years. It was a nice guitar for that price, playing comfort and sound (thanks to the DiMarzio Al DiMeola pickups) were great, I'd still had it if it had a fixed bridge.


----------



## Micky Fish (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha yea I still have mine too. Its a BC Rich Warlock and it's all taken apart.


----------



## Selkoid (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I still had my first guitar (some strat knock off). It would definitely be a project guitar right now haha. 

I gave it away to someone else who was interested in learning guitar after I picked up a new axe, I figure that was a better use for it than sitting around not getting played.


----------



## Sea (Oct 13, 2011)

Started with a cheapo. Tomahawked it off my porch/balcony and then did the same except down my street. All the strings were lost to begin with, it was a little kid size, and it was awful.

Had fun destroying it though, a lot of fun.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 13, 2011)

I still have mine, it's an Epi SG special goth. I've actually never seen pictures of another like it. It was labeled "goth" and has a matte black finish with black hardware, but it has regular dot inlays and no crosses on it anywhere, and also only single tone and volume.

A bunch of the frets were popping out so I made it fretless. I don't really use it, but I have it in Open E for slide stuff.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope, and I don't have any of my gear at all D:


----------



## Edika (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeap still have my first guitar. A Squier MIJ Strat Floyd rose series guitar (it has a Floyd Rose II bridge). I bought it used from my best friend when he bought a new guitar (it was his first guitar also). One of the most comfortable necks I have played. I am amazed at how good this guitar feels whenever I pick it up. If I ever decide to sell it, it will be to my friend again as he sold it reluctantly and just because it would stay "in the family". The bridge pickup is a bit weak (HSS configuration) but the middle and neck pup are nice for the strat like sounds. I plan to change the pickups at some point and naturalize the black paint job.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 14, 2011)

My brother and I shared a Yamaha starter kit guitar at first in 2003. Then I bought my first guitar at a pawn shop about 6 months later. It was a Bronze series Warlock for around $200 I think. I sold it a couple years later. But I still long for a nice Warlock


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have a pic however it was a $100 (don't ask me how I know, because I don't even know) Jasmine acoustic with a busted nut  It's with my friend in the states in a gigbag so I can't take a pic but I know it's there; I play it every time I go on leave. my first electric, a cherry red mexistrat, I still have as well is in a hard case at my father in law's. I have a pic of that one... it's needs some love and will get some when I go back home next year on leave.

Here's my strat alongside my MMM1


----------



## GSingleton (Oct 14, 2011)

Sold it. First guitar was a jackson floyd rose ps37 with emg HZ and a messup pickup selector.

It was definitely a fast shred guitar. I do miss it cause I could definitely upgrade it now. Oh well, I love my ibbys. My second axe was an ESP LTD H 101. Awesome finish, not really great action but a great beginner guitar. Esp., cause I caught it on sale at a local music shop.


----------



## Racman92 (Oct 15, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Yes, still have my first guitar though I've ripped out so much parts it's not even funny anymore. It was a crappy B.C Rich Warlock from the bronze series.
> 
> But still, first guitar is just something you don't sell IMO.


Me too! I threw in a Wilde twin blade (if you dont know, this is Bill Lawrence's company), and I switched out the tuning machines with some planet waves locking tuners. 
Oh yeah, and I spray painted it NEON GREEN


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Oct 15, 2011)

Yupper, I still have my Ibanez RG complete with Cannibal Corpse stickers tuned to Bb


----------

